# Well it wasn't a stingray !!!



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My buddy Caught this sat. @ surfside ... 
little guy ate sum cut mullet , we smashed 
the barb and he hit the sand running .
Called it in and all is well... Really an awesome 
experience . We've seen em caught but never 
this small or that close..


----------

